# Code P0731



## ProTurbo (Sep 1, 2009)

Car sometime will not Idle still in Drive or Reverse will stall.....

Found Code P0731 with Code reader

Check on the internet, and found that it could be solenoid problem, where are they ? How can I fix this problem?

Thank you

Pro


----------

